# Has anyone painted their car??



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I was thinking of doing later like during the summer. I am buying a house with a 2car garage and have a good compressor and paintgun
I just want to repaint it black...
Any suggestions on tring this?? figured I can get good paint for about $100 - $150 and prep it myself...I know to get a good job anywhere, your looking at atleast $500.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

try more like 1500 for a semi good job


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I would like to know this also.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

It depends on who you know. I got a paint job for $600. That for the inside and outside. It is perfect....

If you are going with a black. Make sure you take every little dent out. Make sure there is no impurities at all. If there are it will show on the dark color. If it is good to go. Dry sand it with 400grit then wet sand it with 400grit, then wet sand it with 600grit. Make sure you dont use your fingers to sand. Sand with the flat part of your hands so you dont get finger marks...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i paid 1500 for an ok job here wih a base and clear....same color too...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i paid 1500 for an ok job here wih a base and clear....same color too...


All I know is block sand............... Then block it out finer.................
Prime Let cure......................Block sand again.................... prime let cure............Block it out again..................Then paint, let it cure..............
Then cut and Buff.................... Buff some more............ 500$ BLACK, SMOKEN CRACK!!!!!! SAY WHAT?

Dont mean to burst you bubble but Good paint jobs are gonna cost ya 
BIG$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I know a few placing to get good paint....
Can anyone recommend a good sprayer gun??
I know painting same color is alot easier then changing color.

thanks for the imput


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What are you going to paint? The 200 or the SUV?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

the 200...the xterra is practicely brand new, plus my wife wont let me mess with it LOL
the 200 paint is worn and really needs a paint job, the inside is good so I would just do the outside
the hardest part i think would be getting all the trim around the windows and all


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

it really is not hard to change the color. But it is a pain in the ass.. Alot more taping is involved.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i painted a couple cars, recently i painted my friends neon and he spent 280 on paint, primer, clear coat, putty, and other things like sand paper. i use a low psi paint gun like 30 psi, i tried the high ones (like 150psi) and the paint bounces off the car alot, it'll still look good, just wasting money on paint. well good luck and remember to keep a wet line so you don't have any overspray. oh and don't forget to take your time in preping, it's the most important part.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

kwertis said:


> i painted a couple cars, recently i painted my friends neon and he spent 280 on paint, primer, clear coat, putty, and other things like sand paper. i use a low psi paint gun like 30 psi, i tried the high ones (like 150psi) and the paint bounces off the car alot, it'll still look good, just wasting money on paint. well good luck and remember to keep a wet line so you don't have any overspray. oh and don't forget to take your time in preping, it's the most important part.


excellent info...thanks.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> excellent info...thanks.


no problem, if you have any other questions just ask :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

shit...i need that info too...do you know how to take off any overspray? i got some on my doorjambs and wheelwell... i dont wanna wetsand...


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

put a little paint thinner on a rag and rub it. just afterward make sure you clean the area where you rubbed, because you don't want it to set on your paint for a long period.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Claybar works great too, and it won't actually hurt your finish.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

samo said:


> Claybar works great too, and it won't actually hurt your finish.



Or grease and wax remover will remove overspray!!! I sure you have if you painted at all.


----------

